# Quick Redfish Trip to Venice



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

I’ve been hearing lately that a ton of redfish had shown up in the marsh, so we decided to make a quick trip over before turkey day. Bryson Bratcher, his brother, son, and I loaded his Nautic Star and headed that way. We spent our time fishing north of the Wagon Wheel and around Red Pass. Fishing was excellent, one of my favorite spots was better than I’ve seen it in years. We stayed at Ryan Lamberts lodge and it is the nicest place I’ve ever stayed on a fishing trip, so if you’re looking for somewhere to stay checkout cajunfishingadventures.com. We honestly could have caught as many redfish as we wanted, but we stayed on the move trying to find new spots. ​


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Now that is cool! Some biggins!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

tasty little bugers


----------

